# سوأل :ماهي المضخه الغاطسه؟



## عبير عبد الرحمن (21 يوليو 2009)

ماهي المضخه الغاطسه؟


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (21 يوليو 2009)

مهندسة عبير 
ما رأيك لو اجبت انت على السؤال 
فلا تنقصك ادوات البحث ما شاء الله 
فأنت متميزة
بوجودك ومداخلاتك.
بوركت وعوفيت.


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (21 يوليو 2009)

فعلا انا مع الدكتور محمد ورغم ذلك هذه صورة لمضخة اعماق


----------



## ahmed morshidy (21 يوليو 2009)

المضخة الغاطسة 
Submersible Pump
----------------------------

مضخة توضع كليا داخل السائل المراد ضخة. مع ملاحطة ان الموتور الكهربى يتم عزله تماما حتى لا يحدث له short circuit وهو من النوع ال hermetic.







تستخدم هذه المضخة فى تطبيقات : الصرف الصحى , ابار البترول​


----------



## ahmed morshidy (21 يوليو 2009)

انا مكنتش عارف اى شىء عن هذا النوع
سؤال المهندسة عبير حفزنى انى ابحث عن هذا النوع من المضخات
شكرا للمشاركة عبر المنتدى لزيادة الاستفادة


----------



## ahmed morshidy (21 يوليو 2009)

انا مكنتش عارف اى شىء عن هذا النوع
سؤال المهندسة عبير حفزنى انى ابحث عن هذا النوع من المضخات
شكرا للمشاركة عبر المنتدى لزيادة الاستفادة


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (21 يوليو 2009)




----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (21 يوليو 2009)




----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (21 يوليو 2009)




----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (21 يوليو 2009)




----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (21 يوليو 2009)




----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (21 يوليو 2009)

افتكر كفاية كدة ياباشمهندسة وكملى انتى لأنك متميزة ولا ايه
لكى تحياتى ودمتى بخير


----------



## اسامة القاسى (21 يوليو 2009)

مشكور جدا على المساعدات القيمه مهندس عبد الناصر


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (21 يوليو 2009)

ماشاء الله 
جهود من الأخوة الأعضاء 
بارك الله في الجميع


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (22 يوليو 2009)

اسامة القاسى قال:


> مشكور جدا على المساعدات القيمه مهندس عبد الناصر


 
لك خالص تحياتى مهندس اسامة وحضرتك اللى مشكور على المرور والنشاط داخل الملتقى


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (22 يوليو 2009)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> ماشاء الله
> جهود من الأخوة الأعضاء
> بارك الله في الجميع


 هنعمل ايه يادكتور محمد تلامذتك بقى واتعلمنا منك كتير​


----------



## اسامة القاسى (22 يوليو 2009)

م.عبدالناصرعجوة قال:


> لك خالص تحياتى مهندس اسامة وحضرتك اللى مشكور على المرور والنشاط داخل الملتقى


الشكر لحضرتك مهندس عبد الناصر فجزاك الله خيرا عما تقدمه لنا من موسوعات فى كل افرع ميكانيكا القوى فجزاك الله عنا كل الخير


----------



## اسامة القاسى (22 يوليو 2009)

ولفت نظرى اسم الموقع المكتوب على الصوره الاخيره www. aolipump.cn فهو قيم جدا 
"جزاك الله خيرا"


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (25 يوليو 2009)

فى المرفقات 
ملف باور بوينت بانواع المضخات


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (25 يوليو 2009)

وهذا رابط ممتاز
http://www.animatedsoftware.com/pumpglos/pumpglos.htm​


----------



## ali shaban (25 يوليو 2009)

ارجوا ارسال انسب نوع للمواسير المستخدمه لهذا النوع من المضخات مع العلم بان نسبة الأملاح فى المياة كبيره


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (25 يوليو 2009)

تحية طيبة .

اشكر كل من ساهم في الرد .

يحبذ مساهمة من مختصين في مجال المضخات الغاطسة لتكون مرجع ثابت لكل باحث او من يريد الأطلاع .



البغدادي


----------



## محمد وصيف الشناوى (26 يوليو 2009)

هناك نوعان من التطيبقات مضخات غاطسة تستخدم فى wet well فى مجال الصرف الصحى والمعالجة وهناك مضخات غاطسة تستخدم فى deep well فى مجال تنقية وتحليه مياة البحر والابار فايهما تريدين الاستفسار عنه


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (26 يوليو 2009)

انا بجد مبسوطه جدا بالمعلومات دي وبشكر الجميع جدا وخاصه م باشراحيل والبغدادي والقاسي وم عبد الناصر اما طلبي يباشمهندس عن النوع الاول المستخدم بالصرف ولو فيها رزاله بقي عوزه الطلمبه الحلزونيه وطلمبه بوستر وشكرا


----------



## مهندس وعد (26 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته . انا استعمل المضخات الغاطسة في عملي وهي تغطس في الماء وتكون ذات محرك كهربائي معزول .


----------



## محمد وصيف الشناوى (27 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اليك الزميلة العزيزة ملف فيديو يبين طريقة عمل المضخات الغاطسه الخاصة بالصرف الصحى
على الرابط http://www.4shared.com/file/120976171/87bad4c/ABS_AFP_ME_LINE.html


----------



## م/عادل حسن (22 أغسطس 2009)

لا فعلا الصور حلو كتير


----------



## السيدعبدالمجيد (22 أغسطس 2009)

المضخات الغاطسه تختلف فى التصميم حسب الاستخدام وعلى سبيل المثال المخات المستخدمه فى رفع مياه الابار تختلف عن المضخات المستخدمه فى رفع المياة من محطات الرفع.ولاحظ ان هناك كثيرا من الناس يقولون ان تبريدها يتم عن طريق الماء المغموره فيه ولا تحتاج إلى زيت تبريد ,فهذا خطأ لانها تحتاج الى زيت لتزييت أما الماء فيستخدم لتبريد الموتور الذى يكون محاط يشرائح تعمل نقل الحراره


----------



## sesem_m (22 أغسطس 2009)

*المضخة الغاطسة*

بمجرد كتابة المضخة الغاطسة علي جوجل وضغط بحث تقريبا مليون لينك ممكن يفيدك
ربنا يوفقك


----------



## همام البكري (28 فبراير 2010)

احسنت


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (28 فبراير 2010)

إليك هذا الموقع وسأشرح لكم كل أنواع الطلمبات الغاطسة وإستخداماتها

http://www.directindustry.com/cat/pumps-compressors/submersible-pumps-R-346.html

والله أعلم


----------



## ABO ANOUR (14 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله بكم


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (18 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكي 
بصراحه انا مكنتش عارف التفاصيل دي كلها 
جزاكي الله كل خير


----------

